# Roccat oder Steelseries?



## braq (17. August 2011)

Hi,

Allgemeines:


- Gaming (Shooter/Strategiespiele)
- Natürlich auch für den Alltag 
- inkl. Mousepad bis 100,- EUR; ohne Mousepad 75,- EUR
- Kabelgebunden/Schnurlos = Egal
- Rechtshänder
- Handgröße: Mit der Kone (ohne +) hatte ich keine Probs von der Größe her)
- Mauspad: Kein Stoffpad

Was würdet ihr eher empfehlen:



1) Roccat

*Kone[+]* und *Alumic Pad*

2) Steelseries:

*Xai* und *9HD Pad*


bzw. was ist besser zum Gaming geeignet? Erfahrungen wären auch nett!

Danke


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. August 2011)

Nimm Steelseries. Roccat hat wohl arge Qualitätsmängel.

Kann dir ide MX518 von Logitech empfehlen. Liegt gut in der Hand und hat nen guten Sensor. Davon der Nachfolger soll genauso gut sein (G400). Vielleicht guckst dir die auch mal als Alternative an.


----------



## RaZZ (17. August 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Nimm Steelseries. Roccat hat wohl arge Qualitätsmängel.
> 
> Kann dir ide MX518 von Logitech empfehlen. Liegt gut in der Hand und hat nen guten Sensor. Davon der Nachfolger soll genauso gut sein (G400). Vielleicht guckst dir die auch mal als Alternative an.


 
Weiss nicht was ihr alle mit Roccat habt habe mir vor Kurzem die KONE [+] gekauft .  Und auch vor längerer Zeit das Kave Headset. Kanns nur weiter empfehlen ist ne verdammt gute Maus.  Und ja ich weiss dass es DAMALS Qualiitätsmängel gab das  ändert aber  nichts daran dass sie in der hand wie ne zweite Hand liegt.


----------



## Own3r (17. August 2011)

Xai und 9HD ist eine perfekte Mischung, denn der Sensor der Xai ist auf das Pad abgestimmt.


----------



## sQeep (17. August 2011)

Geh doch einfach mal in den nächsten Media Markt oder Saturn und nimm die Dinger in die Hand. Dann nimmst du das, was dir persönlich besser liegt.
Mittlerweile sind dort ja auch Produkte von SteelSeries und Roccat zum probieren ausgestellt.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. August 2011)

RaZZ schrieb:


> Weiss nicht was ihr alle mit Roccat habt habe mir vor Kurzem die KONE [+] gekauft .  Und auch vor längerer Zeit das Kave Headset. Kanns nur weiter empfehlen ist ne verdammt gute Maus.  Und ja ich weiss dass es DAMALS Qualiitätsmängel gab das  ändert aber  nichts daran dass sie in der hand wie ne zweite Hand liegt.


 
Die hatten Qualitätsmängel? Die haben die heute noch. Man muss nur schauen wie oft sogar die Kone+ verreckt. Abgesehen davon hat sind bei Xai und Kone+ die gleichen Sensoren verbaut. Da ist nicht viel unterschied. Nur das die Xai von den Funktionen durchdachter ist und ohen 1000 Lämpchen auskommt. 

@ TE 

Vielleicht solltest du noch was warten bis die Sensei von SteelSeries draußen ist. Der Sensor wird wohl ziemlich gut sein und die Einstellmöglichkeiten übertreffen die der üblichen Mäuse von Roccat oder Razer um einiges. Preis würde zwar mit 90 Euro angegeben aber es gibt Shops wo man die schon für 70 vorbestellen kann.


----------



## braq (17. August 2011)

Hm. So schlecht sind die Roccat Produkte also?

Über die Kone+ hab ich bis jetzt nur positives gelesen.

Im MM werd ich mal vorbeischaun. Ja.

Schwierige Entscheidung. Als Tastatur hätt ich jetzt ja eine Steelseries 6Gv2 und bin hoch zufrieden mit den Cherry Black Switches und der Tastatur ansich. Ein Steelseries Headset (7h?) hatte ich auch schon - Auch nicht schlecht gewesen!)

Die Sensei hab ich schon im Preisvergleich gesehen. Sieht gut aus.

Wann ist die ca. verfügbar?

Sonst noch Meinungen/Empfehlungen?

Danke bis jetzt.


----------



## badnaffy (17. August 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Nimm Steelseries. Roccat hat wohl arge Qualitätsmängel.



bin der selben meinung, nimm steelseries.
ich hatte auch die xai hier. sehr schöne maus.. aber ich warte noch bis nächsten monat dann kommt der nachfolger der xai raus 
die paar wochen wart ich noch ab.


----------



## RaZZ (18. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die hatten Qualitätsmängel? Die haben die heute noch. Man muss nur schauen wie oft sogar die Kone+ verreckt. Abgesehen davon hat sind bei Xai und Kone+ die gleichen Sensoren verbaut. Da ist nicht viel unterschied. Nur das die Xai von den Funktionen durchdachter ist und ohen 1000 Lämpchen auskommt.
> 
> @ TE
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du noch was warten bis die Sensei von SteelSeries draußen ist. Der Sensor wird wohl ziemlich gut sein und die Einstellmöglichkeiten übertreffen die der üblichen Mäuse von Roccat oder Razer um einiges. Preis würde zwar mit 90 Euro angegeben aber es gibt Shops wo man die schon für 70 vorbestellen kann.


 


Das mit den Lämpchen ist Geschmackssache  

Bzgl. Kone scheiden sich halt die Geister  , die einen mögen sie die anderen hassen sie  

Muss  schon sagen dass ich von Roccat bis jetzt immer begeistert war und noch nie Probleme hatte  (mal abgesehen von nem defekten Maustaster bei der Kone nach 1 Jahr )  Ja und das ist mir auch bei Razer Diamondback 3G etc. passiert.. 

Zu der Qualität der Produkte  muss ich sagen ausser das Roccat Taito  war ich mit allem zufrieden und sollte mal was sein habe ich die Rechnung und gehe in den Media Markt.
Weiss nicht was dich an den Funktionen der Roccat Kone + stören ich finde die Easyshift+ Funktion Praktisch. Und wenn ich mal nen Treiber installieren soll isses mir auch egal. 

Bzgl. zur Steelseries Xai habe  ich auch schon schlechte Meinungen gehört.

@Threadersteller:

Am besten ist du testest de Maus vor Ort und nimmst sie in die Hand, von nem Blindkauf würde ich abraten.


----------



## braq (18. August 2011)

Also ich hab zur Zeit eine Roccat Kone ohne Plus & zur Verfügung stehen 1x Roccat Alumic, 1x Roccat Taito Kingsize & 1x Razer Goliathus Alpha irgendwas edition. Das Alumic ist mMn. dem Taito/Goliathus um Welten überlegen. Mir gefällt das wirklich gefühlte 10x besser (mit der blauen, "schnellen" Seite) als diese Stoffpads.

Ich hätte gern Maus & Pad von einem Hersteller.


----------



## badnaffy (18. August 2011)

also mauspads , da kann ich glaub ich ein wörtchen mitreden 
ich hatte genau 23 mauspads hier.. alle möglichen preisklassen .. quer beet ein... auch hart und stoffpads. 
ich bin nun überzeugter hardpad user. 
einziger vorteil der stoffpads... man kann sie zusammen rollen^^ und sie sind meist leiser als die harten..
aber im tracking und in gleiteigenschaften ist ein hardpad immer überlegen!!
wer am arbeitsplatz ne maus benutzt dem würde ich immer ein stoffpad empfehlen weils einfach leiser ist.
beim gaming wiederum würde ich niemals auf ein hardpad verzichten wollen. 

ich nutze das razer destructor white edition und finde es ist das besste mauspad was auf dem markt ist. 
ich hab 2 stück hier (falls eins mal krachen geht^^) weil ichs günstig geschossen habe und werde es nie wieder hergeben oder austauschen. 
mauspad sowie mäuse.. ist mein hobby (eher mein tick^^)
ich hatte fast alle aktuellen und gängigen mäuse hier und mit dem destructor hat bisher ausnamslos jede maus perfekt funktioniert. 
auch die gleiteigenschaften habe ich so nirgens wo anders wieder gesehen. 
da gleitet selbst n weicher radiergummi wie ein hovercraft übers pad^^
das teil hat ne bessere anti haft beschichtung als ne tefal teflon pfanne^^ 
kann ich jedem uneingeschränkt empfehlen 
thats my 2 cents


----------



## gh0st76 (18. August 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> aber im tracking und in gleiteigenschaften ist ein hardpad immer überlegen!!


 
Würde ich nicht sagen. Kommt auf die Maus an. Wenn ich mit einer billigen Maus aus irgendeinem Supermarkt auf einem Stoffpad Probleme habe, dann ist es nicht das Pad schuld. Ist meistens der Sensor. Razer Mäuse zum Beispiel haben extreme Probleme auf leicht transparenten Hartpads. Da bewegt sich der Zeiger keinen mm. Vom Gleitverhalten gibt es auch schon Stoffpads die mit Hartpads mithalten können. 

Wenn man ein Alupad haben möchte dann ein echtes. Nicht die Roccat oder Razer Dinger mit Plastiküberzug. 
Dann eher sowas hier.
gaming - alugraphics® - Exklusive Mauspads aus Aluminium


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. August 2011)

@ghOst76
Danke für den Link. Schicke und funktionale Pads!
MfG


----------



## gh0st76 (18. August 2011)

Bitte schön. Sind echt feine Pads. Hab das bei einem Kumpel mal testen dürfen der vorher auch immer mit den Razer Teilen gezockt hat. Waren dem aber zu klein. Hat sich dann das XXL Pad gekauft. Die gehen richtig ab. Aber ich bin eher der Stoffpad Typ. Schön ist halt das die Alugraphics in Deutschland hergestellt werden und man auf das Teil 10 Jahre Garantie hat.


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. August 2011)

Klingt gut. Mit Stoffpads kann ich als Highsenser garnichts anfangen. Hab ein "preiswertes" Revoltec Gamepad Precision Advanced und bin damit sehr zufrieden (zusammen mit einer G9 erste Serie). Das Nächste könnte so ein Alu-Pad werden. Die XXLs haben eine gute Größe. 10 Jahre Garantie; FTW...Yeah!!!


----------



## gh0st76 (18. August 2011)

Ja. Wenn sich was an der Oberfläche verändern sollte in den 10 Jahren kann man Alugraphics anschreiben.  Ist auch ein netter Service von denen.


----------



## buzty (18. August 2011)

wenn es dir auf das gefühl von plastik gegen stoff ankommt kannst du die pads natürlich auch nicht vergleichen - wenn du "nur" plastikpads magst solltest du halt auch nur plastikpads mit in den vergelich einbeziehen, höchstens noch das zowie g-tf  (edit: sorry, hab die zweite seite komplett übersehen, der inhalt stimmt aber immernoch )


----------



## gh0st76 (18. August 2011)

buzty schrieb:


> wenn es dir auf das gefühl von plastik gegen stoff ankommt kannst du die pads natürlich auch nicht vergleichen - wenn du "nur" plastikpads magst solltest du halt auch nur plastikpads mit in den vergelich einbeziehen, höchstens noch das zowie g-tf  (edit: sorry, hab die zweite seite komplett übersehen, der inhalt stimmt aber immernoch )


 

Bei meiner Xai ist da kein Unterschied vom Tracking oder der Präzision auf Stoff oder Plastikpads.  Egal ob ich das 9HD nehme oder mein G-TF. Sogar auf dem schwarzen QcK Heavy oder dem QcK SK Gaming Edition läuft die ohne zu murren. Aber ich denke mal das es auch Stoffpads gibt die anders Gewebt sind und man da schon einen Unterschied merkt.


----------



## turbosnake (18. August 2011)

Anisch ist Kone + keine schlechte Maus. Ist mir ein parr mal vom Tisch gefallen ohne das etwas passiert.
Atm spinnt sie ein wenig rum un reduziert die Dpi-Zahl von alleine.


----------



## buzty (18. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> ...



mir ging es eher um die aussage "Mir gefällt das wirklich gefühlte 10x besser (mit der blauen, "schnellen" Seite) als diese Stoffpads." da geht es ja um stoffpads und eine abneigung gegen solche, im allgemeinen, sonst hast du natürlich recht


----------



## braq (21. August 2011)

Ich werd mir die Logitech G400 nehmen, da sie eine optische Maus ohne Mausbeschleunigung ist, die Xai viel zu buggy ist (Mausrad-Bug, Boot-Bug <- Unglaublich) & Kone[+] anscheinend immer noch Mausrad Probs hat. (Meine Kone "Max Laser Gaming Mouse", also Rev 2 hat so etwas glücklicherweise nicht & das Mausrad funktioniert problemlos).

Welches Mauspad ist dazu empfehlenswert? Plastik/Stoff?

Mit meiner Kone spiel ich derzeit auf 1600dpi und komm ganz gut zurecht.

Hätte gerne eines von Steelseries.

Also Qck(+) oder 4(9)HD. Welches wäre besser für diese optische Maus & meinen DPI Einstellungen?


----------



## gh0st76 (21. August 2011)

Also meine Xai hat weder den Bootbug noch den Mauswheel Bug. Aber das wurde oft genug gesagt das es am Mainboard liegt wenn der Bootbug auftritt. Ansonsten würde ich auf die Sensei warten. Die G400 hat nämlich permanentes Angle Snapping.


----------



## braq (21. August 2011)

Die Sensei hat ja den gleichen Sensor wie die Xai, oder? Zudem hab ich bei neuen Revision von einigen Sparmaßnahmen gelesen -> Kleinere Verpackung, Plastik Mausfüße, etc.

Die fällt weg: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-mainboards-und-speicher/160453-asus-p8p67-xai.html

Da riskier ich nichts.

Wenn die G400 Angle Snapping hat, dann muss ich wohl die MX 418 kaufen.
Logitech MX 518 Optical Gaming Mouse Refresh, USB (910-000616) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Welches Pad dazu?


----------



## gh0st76 (21. August 2011)

Was für Pads magst du lieber? Stoff oder Plastik? Bei einem Hartpad ist das Zowie Swift verdammt gut. Bei Stoffpads ist das Zowie G-TF oder das neue G-TF Speed richtig gut.


----------



## braq (21. August 2011)

Ich zock eher mit weniger DPI (1600 ca.) und mag Plastik Pads lieber (leichter von Staub zu befreien).


----------



## gh0st76 (21. August 2011)

Dann wäre das Swift was. Aber auch die G-TF Pads.  Die haben nämlich eine Beschichtung die Wasserabweisend ist.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. August 2011)

Auf gar keinen fall roccat! Deren qualität ist gewöhnlich unglaublich schlecht! Schau einfach mal in anderen threads hier oder auch bei amazon rezenssionen! Das solltest du auf jeden fall tun bevor du was von denen kaufst!

Ich kann jedenfalls nur davon abraten.
Von logitech kenn ich die quali und die ist gewöhnlich recht gut 

Bei pads find ich nach einigen anderen, metall, hartplastik etc. die stoffpads am besten. Schön angenehm, gleitet gut, reibt die mauspads nicht so schnell ab, zusammenfaltbar, gut abwaschbar.


----------



## T'PAU (21. August 2011)

braq schrieb:


> Ich werd mir die Logitech G400 nehmen, da sie eine optische Maus ohne Mausbeschleunigung ist,



Wieso sollte die G400 keine Mausbeschleunigungs-Funktion haben? Das wird doch softwareseitig schon im Windows-Treiber eingestellt und in der Setpoint-Soft sowieso. Bei Spielen hab ich bei meiner MX518 die Mausbeschleunigung natürlich nicht an, Egoshooter sind sonst völlig unspielbar!
Oder meinst du mit _Mausbeschleunigung_ etwas anderes?


----------



## badnaffy (21. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Also meine Xai hat weder den Bootbug noch den Mauswheel Bug. Aber das wurde oft genug gesagt das es am Mainboard liegt wenn der Bootbug auftritt. Ansonsten würde ich auf die Sensei warten. *Die G400 hat nämlich permanentes Angle Snapping*.


 
kannst du mir sagen was dieses "angel snapping" genau macht? hab das schon oft gelesen weis aber leider nicht was es genau bedeutet.
danke im vorraus


----------



## braq (21. August 2011)

Der Laser von der Xai & Co. haben eine eingebaute Mausbeschleunigung haben mir andere Leute in anderen Foren gesagt.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. August 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> kannst du mir sagen was dieses "angel snapping" genau macht? hab das schon oft gelesen weis aber leider nicht was es genau bedeutet.
> danke im vorraus


 
Wenn du eine horizontale Linie ziehst dann korrigiert die Maus automatisch die Bewegung das die auch wirklich gerade ist. In Spielen stört das aber meistens.

@braq

Das stimmt nicht ganz. Die Xai hat leichte positive Beschleunigung. Aber die ist so gering das man davon nichts merkt. Ich glaube das ist der Woll3 der das immer behauptet das man das spüren würde. Aber der meint auch das man die Intelli 1.1 auf 1000 Hz laufen lassen kann. Nur macht die nicht mehr als 500 Hz mit. Hab das selber schon mit Tools ausprobiert.


----------



## braq (21. August 2011)

Genau der ist es 

Die Xai würd ich ja sofort kaufen, wenn der Boot-Bug nicht wäre.

Ich denk ich hol mir mal die MX518. Macht man nicht viel falsch für den Preis denk ich


----------



## badnaffy (22. August 2011)

braq schrieb:


> Genau der ist es
> 
> Die Xai würd ich ja sofort kaufen, wenn der Boot-Bug nicht wäre.
> 
> Ich denk ich hol mir mal die MX518. Macht man nicht viel falsch für den Preis denk ich


 
ich 5 wochen kommt der nachfolger der xai auf den markt.. die sensei.. 
vielleicht ist dort ja der bug behoben.


----------



## gh0st76 (22. August 2011)

braq schrieb:


> Genau der ist es
> 
> Die Xai würd ich ja sofort kaufen, wenn der Boot-Bug nicht wäre.
> 
> Ich denk ich hol mir mal die MX518. Macht man nicht viel falsch für den Preis denk ich


 

Die Xai hat den Bootbug nur wegen der Möglichkeit das man die komplett ohne Software konfigurieren kann. Die wird im Gerätemänager nicht nur als Maus erkannt sondern auch als Tastatur. Bei mir zumindest. Da sind 2 Mäuse in der Liste und 2 Tastaturen. Obwohl nur meine Déck als Tastatur dran hängt.


----------



## braq (23. August 2011)

Mir liegt die Deathadder doch besser in der Hand als die MX 518.


----------

